# If Sponsorship Visa is granted, the Working Holiday Visa is no longer valid?



## blackberries (Feb 4, 2010)

*Here's the scenario,*

The employer will employ me under the Working Holiday Visa for 6 months while applying for the 457 Visa. However, I dont plan to work for a long period in Oz and would like to travel around within a year.

*The problem is, *
I read from the immigration website that when I cease employment, I have to leave Oz within 28 days. But with the Working Holiday Visa I will have some more time to stay in Oz.

*So here the question is,*

When the 457 Visa is granted, is that mean my Working Holiday Visa is no longer valid? 

I dont know if my situation or problem make any sense to you guys but I appreciate if anyone could help me on this? Thank you so much!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, you can't have 2 visas running concurrently.

Have you actually applied for the 457 yet? Because if you don't want to work that much and travel, the 457 will put a stop to that! And yes, if you leave your job under the 457 you either have to find another one pronto or leave the country.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can continue with WHV for a year, once you are nearing the exipry, look for a sponsor and apply for 457, this would be my suggestion


----------



## blackberries (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Dolly! Thanks for your prompt reply!

Since the employer asked a few times if I'm willing to change the Working Holiday Visa to 457. I dont want to accept the offer when they have confirmed with me a few times on the visa thing but in the end quit before they apply the 457. That's why I want to make sure if I could keep the WHV and 457 at the same time.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As you can't run both at the same time, what are you going to do?

Dolly


----------



## blackberries (Feb 4, 2010)

The offer is yet confirmed, I gotta consider and think of every pros & cons before they actually offer the job. *headache* Apart from the visa issue, I still have to check the market rate and be prepared to negotiate. I have no clue on the tax and super thing at all.


----------

